# Steelhead stacked up?



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Heard the steelhead are stacked up between the bridge at Yates and the dam? Best bait? Need help haven't been out in awhile and might be going with syndicate!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Get em. Waxies spawn crawlers minnows all work.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue/Silver Tots..


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks boys


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Delete this dude


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh Oh , ya now there'll be more fisherman stacked then fish. . Got luck to ya'll combat fisherman


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Get there at 3 am to get a decent parking spot

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Cat's out of the bag now. No way to put that genie back in the bottle. Glad I don't plan to fish that area for steel. I will use my combat skills to fish the Walleye Run here on the Maumee!! Me and a thousand of my closest friends, LOL!


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not that crowded, Thursday morning there were only about 15 guys piled up at the dam.


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like fun making new friends and all


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

fishpig said:


> It's not that crowded, Thursday morning there were only about 15 guys piled up at the dam.


Yeah that was Thursday. The original post on this thread about the massive amount of fish was posted yesterday. I bet if u go there now it will be an entirely different story!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Raylaser said:


> Yeah that was Thursday. The original post on this thread about the massive amount of fish was posted yesterday. I bet if u go there now it will be an entirely different story!



Or because it's now the weekend. I'm sure this post didn't entice 200 people to go fishing.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

CORDWOOD!!!!! 
:lol:


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Where is this place located? I can't use Google what do use ? Best time of bite oh can someone here net them for me? Okok I'm done joking around


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

gill'n time2 said:


> Where is this place located? I can't use Google what do use ? Best time of bite oh can someone here net them for me? Okok I'm done joking around


Sure! Just please actually get out and go to the river, do all the scouting, and then just give me the gps coordinates to the honey holes! I heard from a local old timer gummy bears covered in motor oil is the ticket right now!


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Sure! Just please actually get out and go to the river, do all the scouting, and then just give me the gps coordinates to the honey holes! I heard from a local old timer gummy bears covered in motor oil is the ticket right now!


Dont use Motorcraft steelies dont like it, but the suckers were all over it. Quakerstate and the hasbro sugar free bears are the way to go


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

They're getting limits


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Westsidesfury said:


> They're getting limits


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

River pimpin


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Darn fish cleared the dam anyway.....


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

nighttime said:


> River pimpin


River pimoin now dats sum funny ****


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I use the small colored marshmallows ,no kidding,some days that all they want.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Syndicate said:


> Delete this dude


Lol Dave I wouldn't worry to much about it. Pretty sure the only thing the dam will be packed with in the upcoming months is fisherman. Everybody knows about Yates anyway. It's pretty funny hearing that steelies are "stacked" in the Clinton though.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Raylaser said:


> Cat's out of the bag now. No way to put that genie back in the bottle. Glad I don't plan to fish that area for steel. I will use my combat skills to fish the Walleye Run here on the Maumee!! Me and a thousand of my closest friends, LOL!


any word on the maumee yet? they running early this year due to early melt and absurdly warm weather? cant wait for eye limits.. ps.. found a cpl spots last yr with easy wade and no ppl.. talked to a buddy the other day who lives down there and she said the rivers super low.. should make for fish in a barrell if we dont get some serious rain soon..


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes the maumee started a week back or so. It's gonna be super high and fast after all the rain. They are however catching fish still. Give er a try and let us know how ya do


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol Dave I wouldn't worry to much about it. Pretty sure the only thing the dam will be packed with in the upcoming months is fisherman. Everybody knows about Yates anyway. It's pretty funny hearing that steelies are "stacked" in the Clinton though.


haha "stacked" might be an overstatement.. or mean different things to different people lol.. i got done with a job early today and ran out to yates to see what the deal was .. good number of fish jumping the dam.. look at it for 10 min or so ans youll see a cpl try... lot of guys there and i didnt see a thing caught but suckers.. tho i did hear someone had a few eyes on a stringer and another guy caught a little steel.. or so the word was.. good to see fish would have been better to hook up lol good luck


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Saturday the GF and I were just walking around over there (Left the fishing gear at home as not to be tempted-LOL) We actually saw several steelhead that people were catching and it was great seeing all of the kids also fishing with their parents.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Yes the maumee started a week back or so. It's gonna be super high and fast after all the rain. They are however catching fish still. Give er a try and let us know how ya do


you been at it yet? were headed out tmrw


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Westsidesfury said:


> But yeah the fishing has been slow this year in general and these forums are hyping them up to a standard that the rivers can't even get up to, so I think we should all slow down on these forums. Protect your own fishing, stick to pms definitely. I know a bunch of people will agree with that.


Who the heck are you to police the forums? Are you a moderator?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol Dave I wouldn't worry to much about it. Pretty sure the only thing the dam will be packed with in the upcoming months is fisherman. Everybody knows about Yates anyway. It's pretty funny hearing that steelies are "stacked" in the Clinton though.


Yea. I'd rather fish the Huron. Bigger water, and more fish.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

hawgeye said:


> Who the heck are you to police the forums? Are you a moderator?


Haha I bet he would love seeing the 30 page long thread about Clinton steelhead!


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Slayed em today haha jk haven't left the couch in all serious whos getting fish I don't wanna waste a Trip fellas


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah its not like it used to be 25 years ago when only a select few even knew there was steelhead in the clinton. I don't fish it but maybe a couple times a year now. I used to ride my bike there after school almost everyday during the run.I rather take the boat out and get a mix bag of salmon/trout and not worry about the crowds.


----------

